# Onderverstaan



## eno2

Hallo,

Is 'onderverstaan' gebruiken OK?
Ik twijfel. Op Google vallen weinig resultaten te vinden ( 150 doorgeklikte).  En elders  weinig of niets. 
.
Onderverstaan: Als iets gezegd wordt waarin een stilzwijgende aanname (underlying assumption) vervat zit,  dan heet  deze implicatie voor mij 'onderverstaan'. Het komt duidelijk overeen met sous-entendu….
Bevestiging of verwerping graag.


----------



## Red Arrow

verstaan onder Nederlands woordenboek - Woorden.org
verstaan onder = bedoelen met


----------



## eno2

Dus is  'onderverstaan' van  normaal  gebruikt volgens jou? Ik weet natuurlijk wat 'verstaan onder' is.
Onderverstaan functioneert echter als een samengesteld adjectief met een verleden deelwoord stam. 
'Onderverstaan' 's niet vervangbaar door 'bedoelend' of 'bedoeld' maar wel door 'stilzwigend aangenomen'  zoals ik aangaf in #1.


----------



## Red Arrow

Kun je eens een zin maken met onderverstaan?


----------



## eno2

Een reporter vraagt aan een bevelhebber van de Mosos (Guardia Civil)  van Catalonië:
Zou je de President aanhouden als hij  tegen de grondwet in de onafhankelijkheid uitriep?
De Bevelhebber wil niet antwoorden met een ja of neen en zegt:  " Ik wil me niet begeven niet in speculatieve scenarios". Waarbij ik in een discussie over de (interpretatie van) de  woordkeuze van de bevelhebber toevoeg: < onderverstaan: "JOUW speculatieve scenarios.,niet de mijne". Onderverstaan is: 'jouw'.>. Ik ben zeker dat hij niet zegt  "Ik wil me niet begeven  in JOUW speculatieve scenarios", omdat  hij niet brutaal wil klinken en dus  'JOUW'  onderverstaan laat.
Het zal normaliter  een derde zijn die  erop wijst dat er  iets 'onderverstaan'  is.


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik zou zeggen: "waaronder te verstaan valt:"


----------



## eno2

Jawel.
Maar ik gebruikte nu eenmaal, goed of slecht  =>
"Onderverstaan: JOUW speculatieve scenario".


----------



## ThomasK

Het lijkt mij ook een verbum, maar ik zou het niet gebruiken. Ik zocht nog even of je in het Engels niet een synoniem had voor "underlying assumption", maar ik denk dat er 'understood" alleen bestaat - en dan gaat mij een licht op: zou het niet om een goedbedoelde foute vertaling van "understood" gaan? Ik bedoel: "understood" als "onder-verstaan", terwijl het letterlijk alleen "verstaan" betekent??? Tpt dezelfde vorm zou je kunnen komen via "sous-entendu", maar met dat verschil dat daar "horen" een belangrijkere rol lijkt te spelen dan "staan".


----------



## eno2

IK zal zeker understood niet verwarren met sous-entendu.  Als het bij 'onderverstaan' een om een goedbedoelde foute vertaling  moest gaan, dan toch zeker wel van sous-entendu....niet van understood . En nee het was geen vertaling, het was iets wat ik spontaan gebruikte zonder anderstalig origineel.
Sous-entendu is 'implied' in het Engels.  Maar een stilzwijgende aanname/underlying assumption.  is toch noch wat specifieker. Het misschien foute (?) 'onderverstaan' is dat ook.  Veel kan 'implied' zijn, bewust of onbewust, gewild of ongewild vanuit de spreker en voor de toehoorder kunnen er andere dingen implied zijn dan voor de spreker. Wat dikwijls aanleiding geeft tot wederzijdse betwistingen.  Maar onderverstaan/sous-entendu/stilzwijgende aanname/ underlying assumption is altijd bewust.

Wellicht moet ik 'dat impliceert + uitleg"' gebruiken i.p.v. "onderverstaan: + uitleg" 'i
Misschien "verzwegen is + uitleg"


----------

